# Apple tv non connectée



## AbouZaid (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà j'ai installer le dernier ios sur ma apple tv 2, puis jailbreak, ensuite j'ai installé xbmc. J'ai essayé de voir qlq films en partageant le contenu d'un dossier sur mon Imac et tout s'est bien passé.

Mais depuis deux jours, quand je veux acceder au contenu d'un dossier à partir de l'apple tv il me dit que ya pas de connexion réseau, pourtant dans les infos de APTV, y a bien marqué l'ip et puis j'arrive à accéder depuis on mac à l'apple tv via ssh.

Auriez vous une idée sur le problème???

Merciiiiiiiii

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

Bon, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait mais ça semble remarcher...


----------

